# Bricked s2 what to do?



## OhWell (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know whether is this a correct forum to post this so please bear with me

My samsung galaxy sIIG was unable to turn on whether on download mode, flash mode or normal mode

so I guess it was a hard brick

connecting it to my pc doesnt work, my pc can't detect it as well

I did not root my phone.

Is there anything I can do to save it? If not, is there any way to extract the internal memory by myself without sending it to samsung service center?


----------



## 1drummernamedmarcus (Jun 13, 2014)

Jtag google it and check it out????

Sent from my MARCUS! using Tapatalk


----------

